# what gun to use fox hunting



## mtherabbthuntr

I am looking forward to start fox hunting soon I just need to get a gun and I am not sure what to get.Your opinion?


----------



## YoteSlapper

Are you going to be calling them? 
What type of cover will you be hunting?

Shot gun with 4 buck works good if the cover is somewhat tight. I also use a 22 mag if I am calling and when I think the shots will be less than 100 yards.

I also use a 222 if I am spotting and stalking. I am pretty comfortable out to 200 yards with that gun.

22-250 is as big as I would go for fox if you plan to hunt for fur. Plan to do some sewing if you hit them wrong though.

Are you hunting reds or geys? 
Greys have a tougher hide than reds so that may factor into your decision.

YoteSlapper


----------



## mtherabbthuntr

I am hunting open feild 
I am hunting reds
I am not calling


----------



## mtherabbthuntr

YoteSlapper said:


> Are you going to be calling them?
> What type of cover will you be hunting?
> 
> Shot gun with 4 buck works good if the cover is somewhat tight. I also use a 22 mag if I am calling and when I think the shots will be less than 100 yards.
> 
> I also use a 222 if I am spotting and stalking. I am pretty comfortable out to 200 yards with that gun.
> 
> 22-250 is as big as I would go for fox if you plan to hunt for fur. Plan to do some sewing if you hit them wrong though.
> 
> Are you hunting reds or geys?
> Greys have a tougher hide than reds so that may factor into your decision.
> 
> YoteSlapper[/I am hunting open feild,20 yards away, no calling,reds
> ]


----------



## sonic

*FOX GUN *

*With 10 yrs shooting Fox / Coyotes - I would seriously look at the .17 Cal. Center fire. Either a Remington or a Sako- -*This Rifle is fun to shoot and does not damage the hide, most of the time- . It will Evan drop coyotes, if there around . you should be good out to 200 yds. I'm getting 1/2 inch groups at 100 yds with mine at 100 yds and that is with factory ammo. if you'll be shooting longer range and bigger targets than the 22-250 would be something to look at also.

That's one opinion - There's Pro's and Cons for anything you buy-*


----------



## kdog

Ditto on .17 centerfire. Been using one for years. Best I've ever used for fox and/or coyotes. I have a .223, a .220 swift and a shotgun as well. If I had to sell all but one, I would keep the .17. :beer:


----------



## johngfoster

This is one situation when I WILL advocate for a 17 rimfire (.17 HMR or .17HM2) Thin skinned small animal, short range, should work great.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I vote for the Sako hunter in a .17 centerfire. Knocks them out! My dad has shoot a .17 center for like 15 years. It has worked really really well for him! 22-250 might as well shoot a 270 with FMJ bullets. 250 blows them up. IMO I have one so I am not just talking out of my arse.


----------



## 308

on fox i use my 22mag with good bullets. But we don't get any shots longer than 125yards around here it's all thick stuff. Mine are ussally about 25-50 yards. I also say that a 12ga. with #2 or bb will get em to 45yards :beer:


----------



## 7mmremmag1995

.50 BMG maybe 8)


----------



## TreeHunerd

Give the often overlooked 221 fireball a try! I have been using it loaded with 40gr noslers for 2yrs and have had excellent results!Fox out to 250yds have gone lights out with minimal pelt damage. That little bugger shoots flatter than u think and is very accurate.going to try working up a load 4 the 36gr varmint grenade this spring,read in varmint hunter mag they are getting 3600fps with good accuracy.


----------



## sponkey14

22-250 savage


----------



## Bore.224

22 Magnum, but the .17's are interesting. Look at the Remington model 7 CDL in .17 Remington Fireball!! That should be a Quick handling rifle good for fox, woodchuck, squirrel "if you dont eat em" and up close coyote!


----------

